# Feet Problem



## toxicwolf (Apr 16, 2015)

I am not sure if my cockatiel's feet look like they are supposed to be. They seem a bit deformed on the sole. Can someone show me some pictures of how tiel feet should look like?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It actually would be easier if we could see your tiel's feet


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

A picture would be nice, I don't think I found many good pics of 'tiels feet sorry... :3

There aren't many good pictures of the bottom of the feet, but this one is the closest to that. It's a picture of the bottom of a foot after it had healed from bumblefoot so it might be kind of raised in the healed area still.
http://old.trustedpartner.com/images/library/000087/Bumblefoot-after.jpg

If there is a large raised bump or scab then it has started to turn into bumblefoot and that could be why it is looking deformed? o,o
http://old.trustedpartner.com/images/library/000087/Bumblefoot-before.jpg


----------



## toxicwolf (Apr 16, 2015)

I tried taking a photo of his foot but he got scare of the camera  He doesn't seem to have an injury/ bleeding/ bumblefoot. I'll try take a photo of his feet and show it to you.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I know it is so hard to take a picture of them. >.<

I usually have to wrap Kiwi in a towel and have someone else take a picture. Or when they are climbing up the bars you can try and get a pictures of their feet that way.

I would think that as long as it looks something like this: http://old.trustedpartner.com/images/library/000087/Bumblefoot-after.jpg
but flatter, with no raised bumps or red sore looking spots his feet should be ok.

If he has lots of smooth perches like dowel or sand perches and does not have a lot of perch variety then he would be more at risk for bumble foot. Sand perches causes a lot of rubbing against their feet it can take some of the skin off and that gives the bacteria that causes bumble foot an easier way in. Dowel perches are ok if there are a different variety of perches in their cage and they do not sit on the dowel very often. You want more natural perches of different diameter, surface and textures(flagstone, bark covered, sand blasted) because it gives their feet relief from pressure spots with the uneven surfaces.
http://beautyofbirds.com/bumblefoot.html


----------



## toxicwolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Kiwi said:


> I know it is so hard to take a picture of them. >.<
> 
> I usually have to wrap Kiwi in a towel and have someone else take a picture. Or when they are climbing up the bars you can try and get a pictures of their feet that way.
> 
> ...


I compared the photo you gave me to his foot and there's nothing wrong with his feet. Meybe I was worrying too much about it. Thanks for the help ^^


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

That's good! I just looked at my cockatiel's feet while she was climbing and they look like that picture, but without that bump where the bumble foot is still healing, it's more flat all around.


----------

